
Google launches 18 new Google+ features - HugoDias
http://gplusproject.appspot.com/tis-the-season-for-shipping
======
timothya
The condensed list of new features:

Both mobile apps:

1\. profile editing

2\. easier way to author content

3\. subtle notice when there's new stuff to read

4\. subscribe to notifications from circles

5\. support for communities

Android:

6\. full-size backups of your photos

7\. photo spheres in the stream

8\. share your mood with others

9\. animated GIF support

10\. birthday reminders in Google Now

11\. lock screen widget

iOS:

12\. swipe through photo albums inline

13\. tap once to view photos in all their glory

14\. subtle pan-zoom-scale effect applied to stream photos

15\. longer post snippets

16\. bigger post photos

17\. comments that slide in underneath each post

Events:

18\. send messages to specific guests

19\. event creators can see who's opened their invite

20\. invite people by just pasting event URL in email/IM

21\. RSVP with number of guests you're bringing

22\. duplicate an event

Hangouts:

23\. ultra low bandwidth mode

24\. improved single-person broadcasts

(source:
[https://plus.google.com/103541694080221120019/posts/Xt7YWmuf...](https://plus.google.com/103541694080221120019/posts/Xt7YWmufvMW))

------
degenerate
The actual (readable) list of new features, from the official google blog
post: <http://gplusproject.appspot.com/tis-the-season-for-shipping>

This is a perfect time for me to complain about the left-navbar on TheNextWeb.
It's horribly placed right where I like to hold my mouse when reading articles
(to the left of the content) -- and "eats" my scrollwheel. I hate it.

------
DoubleCluster
For a second I was hoping for 18+ features. That might actually get some
people on Google+.

------
tathastu
Sadly, none of them is starring / saving a post for later.

~~~
timothya
Check out this extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/favorite-
posts-for...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/favorite-posts-for-
google/kbhljnodjcehoonoejjpjnifgkkgjiec)

------
erickhill
"Hangouts have been tweaked to operate smoothly on very low bandwidth
connections"

I wish they would make them easier for average people to join and participate.
Hangout Apps are a whole other story (most aren't even aware of, which is sad
when you consider their potential).

~~~
soupboy
Most things in Google+ make me think "I wish more people would join and
participate. This feature has so much potential!"

------
lancewiggs
Just 15 comments after 15 hours (before this one), and 60 points for the
topic. Most of the comments are neutral to negative. So where is the market
forming for Google+? It must be strong in some niches - but what are they?

~~~
stock_toaster

      > It must be strong in some niches - but what are they?
    

Social network speculators?

------
mtgx
When will Hangouts support 720p in both live-mode and recorded mode? Even
being able to only record in 720p would be good enough for now. But showing
the recorded video in 480p, as it is right now, doesn't make sense to me.

------
MatthewPhillips
If a tree falls in a forest...

------
neves
hope someday they will allow automatic RSS publishing. Just this way I'll post
anything there.

------
metaprinter
besides "Google Juice" what's the point of Google+? neither my wife nor I can
figure it out.

~~~
blinks
What's the point of Facebook? Twitter?

~~~
metaprinter
About a billion people have found a use for those. Users from all walks of
life use Facebook. Granmas, dads, kids. They find utility in it right away.
Same could be said for MySpace when it first came out too.

Google+?

------
alexgaribay
I really like the animations that Google has been making for 'pull down to
refresh' for iOS in the Gmail app and now Google+ app. It's something so minor
yet awesome.

------
summerdown2
I'd use it if they a) removed the real name policy, and b) unlinked it from
gmail, so a ban in g+ keeps gmail working.

~~~
abraham
If your G+ profile gets suspended it does not affect you Gmail account.

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20096313-264/what-
happens-...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20096313-264/what-happens-when-
google-cuts-you-off/)

------
cmoscoso
...and nobody cares

